# Looking for Manuals on a Miller's Falls Model 7900 Router



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

I picked a MF 7900 yesterday and would like to track down manual(s) on it. While lack of a manual isn't likely to keep me from using it, it would be nice to at least consider what the manufacturer had to say about using it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I hadn't known Millers Falls made power tools but they made very good quality hand tools (brace, etc.). I googled it and found a review in a Sept. 1963 Popular Mechanics on it, indicating it handled 1/4", 3/8" and 1/2" collets and was their 1-1/4hp model. Based on the 1963 price of $84.50 I'd expect it is a real workhorse, a *true* 1-1/4hp and should last a long time. 

I see why you're looking for a manual!!


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh it is a fully functional unit with no regard to it's age. The machine came with one 1/2" shank strait cutting bit that has just short of three inches of cutting edge on it.. I had the guy spin it up in the pawn shop before giving any cash. After getting it home I decided to see how the motor did under load. Absent any accessories to guide it with, I just plunged it into a scrap fir 2x4. The trench it sliced cleared up any concerns as to whether it still has both RPM and torque.

I found articles & advertisements for it in Pop. Sci & Pop Mechanics dating back to Sept of 63.  My particular issue is likely a few years newer as it has the black finish and not the polished aluminum one shown in the photos. There is one with a broken pistol grip on ebay that is the same version as mine that I may pick up later just to get a spare motor and the 1/4" bit & collet with it.

So for right now I am pondering the details of what to build around it to turn it into a box joint rig. The fledgling 'make machines out of wood' mad scientist within has high hopes for its ability to cut slots through the center of a 2x4 and yawn while it does it.


----------

